# NJ Meetup - Final Details



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Please come join the FUN! 

Here are the final details for the NJ Meetup:

When: Saturday, May 10, 2008

Time: 1:00 PM

Where: Round Valley Recreation Area
Lebanon, NJ

For Directions and Info:
http://www.njparksandforests.org/parks/round.html#trails

Location: _South Parking Lot_ - Drive in the main entrance to the park via Lebanon-Stanton Road. Take the first right turn after you pass by the Park Office and drive down to the parking area. Look for people with goldens here!

The area where we are meeting has no picnic tables so I would suggest bringing folding chairs or a blanket if you want to sit and relax. There are some nice trails that begin from this area if you would like to hike/walk with your dog. Dogs must be leashed in the park. You may bring food and drinks (no alcohol) in and there are bags provided throughout the park to carry your trash out.

Now we just need good weather! I’m looking forward to meeting everyone and their goldens! If you have any questions you can post them here or you can PM me.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

wow..wish this was closer....I would love to come..


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds good... thanks for the update!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just bumping for members who may not have been on over the weekend.........


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*thanks!*

Barring any unplanned circumstances, my two boys and I will come with Honey...and a charged-up camera for photos! :wavey:

~Kim~


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

...bumping again today...

Looks like the weatherman just might be on our side for Saturday :crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Take lots of pictures....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Take lots of pictures....


I will Rob! Got the battery charging!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*darn it!*

I am SO bummed...just got an email from my son's baseball coach. His Friday night game was changed to...yup...Saturday @ 1 PM. My DH works on Saturdays, so Honey and I won't be coming after all.

Would have loved to meet the PA/NJ gang...hopefully we can have another get-together that I can attend.

~Kim~


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

crnp2001 said:


> I am SO bummed...just got an email from my son's baseball coach. His Friday night game was changed to...yup...Saturday @ 1 PM. My DH works on Saturdays, so Honey and I won't be coming after all.
> 
> Would have loved to meet the PA/NJ gang...hopefully we can have another get-together that I can attend.
> 
> ~Kim~


Darn!!!! I was looking forward to meeting you and Honey too!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Do we have any idea what the weather is going to be like tomorrow? I'm hearing rain... 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Do we have any idea what the weather is going to be like tomorrow? I'm hearing rain...
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
I'm used to watching the weather because of ballooning...Weather Channel says Cloudy with a 30% chance of showers (they have the gloomiest forecast right but even 30% is just a slight chance) NOAA and Weather Underground both say Partyly sunny and 20%chance of precip. The system that is giving us the rain right now is suppossed to move out overnight. I don't think we will have rain but it just may not be the beautiful sunny day we were hoping for. I'll look at the updated forecasts after 4:00 today.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey what's a little mud?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Hey what's a little mud?


..........


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ugh..... I hate to say it.... but I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow.  Keeper has been having issues with an upset stomach over the last couple of days. She went to see the vet today, and the good news is it doesn't seem to be anything serious. Unfortunately, there's no way of knowing yet if it's contagious.... so I have no idea if Jersey will wind up having an issue or if he could pass it on to any of your dogs even though he isn't showing symptoms yet. That's part of the reason a little piece of me was hoping we'd get rained out and reschedule. We'll definately have to set up another one of these soon. I'm sorry I won't get to meet you all tomorrow, but I hope everyone has a great time and you take lots of pictures!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Ugh..... I hate to say it.... but I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow.  Keeper has been having issues with an upset stomach over the last couple of days. She went to see the vet today, and the good news is it doesn't seem to be anything serious. Unfortunately, there's no way of knowing yet if it's contagious.... so I have no idea if Jersey will wind up having an issue or if he could pass it on to any of your dogs even though he isn't showing symptoms yet. That's part of the reason a little piece of me was hoping we'd get rained out and reschedule. We'll definately have to set up another one of these soon. I'm sorry I won't get to meet you all tomorrow, but I hope everyone has a great time and you take lots of pictures!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
Double Darn!!!  I hope Keeper feels better soon!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you for that. I'm just so disappointed I won't be able to make it down tomorrow.... but hopefully we can set up another one at a later date, and at that point Oriana might even be able to join us!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It doesn't look like we will have the group that we thought we might and there will just be a handful of goldens there. I am planning to go nonetheless. I have to go to one of my job sites this morning so I'll be taking Jester with me and we'll just head over to Round Valley afterwards. I don't know if I will be back online before then. I'd still be happy to meet anyone there who wants to come and take a little hike with us.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope everyone has fun!!! Take plenty of pictures.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Hope everyone has fun!!! Take plenty of pictures.


HEY HOOCH!!!!!! Good to see your post!!! I will absolutely take some pictures!!! Wish you could come too!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if I left now I could probably be there tomorrow sometime. ROFL


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> It doesn't look like we will have the group that we thought we might and there will just be a handful of goldens there. I am planning to go nonetheless. I have to go to one of my job sites this morning so I'll be taking Jester with me and we'll just head over to Round Valley afterwards. I don't know if I will be back online before then. I'd still be happy to meet anyone there who wants to come and take a little hike with us.


OK. Bummer. I never bothered to read the final details cause I knew the time and the place and decided to check this morning. Don't know why, but I was envisioning a nice long off leash hike. Not to be a party pooper, but I love hiking off leash and actually dislike it on leash (I guess I'm spoiled!) It's only 45 minutes from me, but I think I'll take a "rain" check. Does anyone else do off-leash? There's also the off-leash dog park idea, so the dogs could really play together. 

I'm sorry to be a bummer.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't do off-lead yet with Griff - don't totally trust his recall - especially if there are squirrells about and you know the answer to that! LOL

Hope you all had a good time - looking forward to pictures. The sun did peek out today and it's raw and damp but no rain down this way anyways. 

Sorry Griff and I couldn't come - just got back from an Eagle ceremony.

Karen - Manasquan Beach has a "dog Beach" I hear - but have never been there - have you?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> OK. Bummer. I never bothered to read the final details cause I knew the time and the place and decided to check this morning. Don't know why, but I was envisioning a nice long off leash hike. Not to be a party pooper, but I love hiking off leash and actually dislike it on leash (I guess I'm spoiled!) It's only 45 minutes from me, but I think I'll take a "rain" check. Does anyone else do off-leash? There's also the off-leash dog park idea, so the dogs could really play together.
> 
> I'm sorry to be a bummer.


Sorry you didn't come Karen. It turned out to be a nice day at Round Valley and although there were just a few of us, it was nice to get together and meet with a couple of really nice GRF members and their beautiful goldens. We hiked along the trail that ran the water's edge. There was someone with a dog off leash (not in our group). I would never risk it with Jester...he gets too distracted!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> I don't do off-lead yet with Griff - don't totally trust his recall - especially if there are squirrells about and you know the answer to that! LOL
> 
> Hope you all had a good time - looking forward to pictures. The sun did peek out today and it's raw and damp but no rain down this way anyways.
> 
> ...


Yes, it turned out to be pretty nice after all! Sorry you couldn't make it Jo...I would have loved to meet you and that handsome boy Griff!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Maria (mersee) for coming today and bringing your daughter and Daisy! It was nice to spend some time with you guys!

It was great to meet you Jeanne (Goldenz2) and your boy Archie. Thank you also for coming from so far and for bringing your mom and her beautiful golden girl Kai (am I spelling that right?) What a gorgeous redhead Kai is! I wish we could have met Angelo too...give the big guy some hugs from me.

Jester is sleeping like a log already! I'm always so happy when he gets to spend some time with other goldens! I'll post some pictures when I get them off the camera.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm really sorry to wimp out today and am glad that everyone who went had a great time!  Jo, I'll look into that beach, I've never been there, but I think I've also heard of it as being a dog beach. I've GOT to get my dogs to a beach this year before Memorial Day (that's when dogs turn into pumpkins)


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

We had a great time... thank you Cindy for organizing it. For some odd reason, Daisy wasn't tired :doh: She stayed outside and played for another couple of hours with my daughter and husband while I went out and did some last minute Mother's Day shopping. She is still playing with her little squirrel and it is suprisingly still in one piece! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks so much Cindy for organizing the get-together today! My mom and I, and Archie and Kai had a really nice walk. We enjoyed meeting you and Jester and Maria, her daughter and Daisy! It was a beautiful park and a perfect place to take the dogs for a walk.

My 13 year old Golden, Angelo (has difficulty walking) coudn't come but forgave me when I gave him the stuffed duck you gave us! Thank you for that  Archie has pretty much been sleeping the rest of the day only to wake up and eat and go back to sleep LOL My mom said Kai had fun and she said to say thank you for the rope toy...Kai has been carrying it around all day and night. She loves it! She didn't want to take her nightly walk so she must be tired too.

Thanks again for everything and it was great to meet you guys and your dogs!

PS...Look for some photos I took in the picture forum shortly!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

My son rents a house every summer in Manasquan and he says there is a dog beach on 3rd or 4th ave. on the bayside, he said he has never been there but it looks very nice. He is 25 and goes for the girls and the beer. As much as he loves the dogs he doesn't bring them with him. I would like to try it someday this summer.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

My boyfriend and I rented a house in Manasquan a few years ago as well. We brought the dogs to the Dog Beach but we obviously didn't know the other dogs there and I was not comfortable with letting them off leash. So we just played with them a short distance away in the water. They had a blast anyway  You just have to watch what time you go because sometimes the tide brings some garbage and seaweed into the bay there.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Was the dog beach in Manasquan very crowded? I would probably go on a weekday.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

No, in my opinion it wasn't really crowded. The weekend I'm sure would be. It is very hard to find parking there...we had to circle the block many times. You can park in a pay lot and walk. But it was very hot the day that we went and I didn't think it would be beneficial to the dogs.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Goldenz2 I 'll try a weekday this summer. I will go early in the day. I am about an hour away.
We usually spend a week in Cape May during the summer and dogs can go on the beach on the bay. We are thinking about renting a house on the bay side that allows dogs and take them to the beach every day. I think I have lost my mind.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL We have alot in common as I DID rent a house on the bay side in Cape May this summer!!! I have never been there before and am really looking forward to it!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh thank goodness, we are not the only crazy people. I have never rented on the bayside but I am pretty sure we will rent in Cape May Beach in June.
Have you ever rented in Cape May before? We love it there.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> My boyfriend and I rented a house in Manasquan a few years ago as well. We brought the dogs to the Dog Beach but we obviously didn't know the other dogs there and I was not comfortable with letting them off leash. So we just played with them a short distance away in the water. They had a blast anyway  You just have to watch what time you go because sometimes the tide brings some garbage and seaweed into the bay there.


But there is an off leash option there? And are there certain times of year you can't go, like after mem. day or before labor day? Oh, how I'd love to rent a place at the beach for a week while my kids were, um, let's just say "elsewhere". I'd love it to be me, hubby, and the dogs. Sunny's just a beach bunny, out thinking she can get herself a darker gold by sitting in the sun! And Mister will retrieve a ball from just about anywhere!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yes, the "Dog Beach" is leash free and open year round as far as I know. It is not really an "official" Dog Beach...I think people started going there with their dogs and it just sort of got it's name! 

My boyfriend and I have rented places a few times by the beach and taken the dogs. It is so much fun! We are going in August this year and have never been to Cape May so it should be a blast for us all!


----------

